# Need some suggestions for a caller...



## OneDown38 (Dec 10, 2012)

I currently own and use a Johnny Stewart Preymaster and I've had minimal success with it. I am thinking about upgrading to a Foxpro but want some input first before I drop the money. I'm kind of on a budget and was looking at the Spitfire or Wildfire. Thanks for the help. Any other comparable models would work too.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, if your anything like me ( and that's scary by the way ) your gonna want to get the the Wildfire if you do go ahead and purchase the Spitfire. This happens to me too much. I have a Spitfire, and it's a great call but I wish I had started with the Wildfire. But I also understand the money issue.

Welcome to PT!


Oh, and don't forget hand calls. Several guys on here make some beautiful calls.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I used a Spitfire for a couple years b4 I upgraded to the HellFire...Killed yotes, fox, raccoon, & crows w/ it.... Cabelas just had them on sale for $129.99 a couple weeks ago... Can't beat that... :teeth:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like Foxpro. I haven't used the Spitfire or the Wildlife, I do like the Fury.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OneDown 38 welcome to the site. Check the Buy ,Sell, Trade section I believe someone put 1 up for sale their today. I got several hand calls, and a fox pro firestorm and love them all. I even have a 25 year old Burham Brothers portable cassette predator caller that ways about 15 lbs from long ago and about 20 to 30 original cassettes. This can and often becomes an affliction of an addiction without an end. LOL


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I use I wildfire and hand calls and I have been very happy with mine


----------

